# Autocruise Starspirit 2004 Twin step



## 121085

Help Please Autocruise Starspirit 2004
My Electric twin step has suddenly stop working and is in up position and has been working until yesterday with no probs!. Have checked fuse etc. Where is this unit connected to? is there any other fuse apart from 35 amp on door switch?
Many Thanks


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi,
We have an Autocruise Starblazer and we are on our second step in the 15 months since we bought it!
The current step stopped working a few weeks ago and we thought we needed yet another.
The dealer gave the step a really good clean and lubricated it as the step gets very dirty and picks up all the debris and dirt from the road.
Once it was cleaned it worked again so maybe yours is the same?
Sorry I cannot help you with diagrams of the electrical stuff but thought maybe a good clean up might be worth a try?

Val


----------



## cabby

The wheels do throw up a lot of muck, either have mud flaps fitted or fit similar to protect the step.When you clean the outside of the van give the steps a good wash and remember to lubricate only a little, as oil and grease do attract dust and dirt.

cabby


----------



## philjohn

Hi,
If its an Omnistep have a look here http://www.omnistor.com/spare/pdf/instal12vdoub.pdf has the wiring and installation instructions.

Had the same problem turned out to be the relay. If yours is the same this company sell them, gave me superb service http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/.

Best of luck Phil J


----------



## ingram

I have looked at my Starblazer wiring diagram but it is very difficult to read due to being printed very small.

There is a relay involved in the circuit, location unknown but it may be in the 'black box' in the step unit under the van, which presumably houses the motor. ( or it could be anywhere ). 

Probably not much help but I hope it is.

Harvey


----------



## grumpyman

Don't know if yours is the same as mine but mine stopped working.In my van found the relay was in the compartment where the table is stored and when the table was being slid in for storage was knocking the connection. Just a thought.


----------



## 121085

*Autocruise Starspirit 2004 Twin step (Techno Step)*

Hi All 
Further to my props with my Electric Techno twin step. Have supply to switch and switch appears to work ok. There are (if drawing is correct) three senses in motor box but will have to remove step unit to access!! Has been suggested that the leisure Battery could be faulty and hasn't the power to operate it?
Thanks for previous answers.


----------



## 121492

jrhnottm said:


> Help Please Autocruise Starspirit 2004
> My Electric twin step has suddenly stop working and is in up position and has been working until yesterday with no probs!. Have checked fuse etc. Where is this unit connected to? is there any other fuse apart from 35 amp on door switch?
> Many Thanks


Yep had this problem as well, as luck would have it Im in the Army and I got the REME to strip it down. There are three sensors which are made of different metals and they corode, all they need is a clean and the step works again.

Sue and John


----------



## joeirish

*2005 Stargazer with same problem on twin step*

I appear to have the same problem others have reported on this thread. I posted to the Electrical forum as I don't think this is necessarily an Autocruise problem.

Anyway having read the above discussion and found what looks like the appropriate relay unit on O'Leary website, can anybody advise where I can find this on my 2005 Stargazer and can I check it is working in any way. It might be the problem. Is the clicking sound I hear when I press the rocker switch coming from a defunct relay? In which case how do I get into the metal box that houses the motor for the steps.

Thanks in advance.

PS I have given the steps a good clean and they seem to move fairly freely.


----------



## joeirish

I found the relay under the bonnet near the battery. There are two of these and thanks to Ingram on another thread I have been able to ascertain that the relays seem to work OK. Next job then looks like a dismantle. 

Is this easy to do?


----------



## peterandirene

On last trip my Techno Step worked only intermittently. I traced this to a faulty rocker switch by the cab door. After some searching found an exact match at www.motorcaravanning.co.uk .

Ordered yesterday morning, arrived this morning. Great service.

It is an exact replacement and was fitted in a couple of minutes.

I have no connection with motorcaravanning.co.uk other than as a customer.

Peter


----------

